
San Francisco Orders Property Owner to Build Exact Replica of Demolished Home - kyleblarson
http://reason.com/blog/2018/12/17/san-francisco-orders-property-owner-to-b
======
drugme
_San Franciscan city officials have a hard time letting go of the past._

No - the _Reason_ crowd has a hard time understanding the concept of a
democratically controlled city planning process.

And in this particular case - the very concept of rule of law, it would seem.

~~~
PaulHoule
Either way it seems another reason why San Francisco should be abandoned to
the homeless.

It isn't that libertarians or the people the libertarians they are opposing
are right or wrong. It is that San Francisco is stuck in an impasse between
these kinds of people and it's astonishing that people are still going there
because of this.

I remember going to Dreamforce and reading Marc Beniof's book boasting about
how he ran a business illegally out of his house, and then Gavin Newsom comes
on stage and says how Marc represents everything great about San Francisco and
don't you know they have an app to help the homeless...

For instance, look at how Brendan Eich got kicked out of Mozilla. It's not him
or the gay community, it's that California has an unholy combination of people
who give money to conservative causes and people who are militant about being
gay. Had Mozilla ran an office in any other city in the world this wouldn't
have happened; in San Francisco if it had not been that it would have been
something else.

Mozilla likes to talk about inclusion but the one kind of inclusion they won't
consider is opening an office in some city like Chicago or St. Louis or
something.

A city that can't solve the slightest problem of its own doesn't have anything
to say about how other people could solve their problems and should not be in
a leadership position -- at most they are going to export chaos to the rest of
the world.

~~~
drugme
_A city that can 't solve the slightest problem of its own ..._

To get back to the original subject - it seems that the matter of the
illegally demolished house was, in fact...

solved quite elegantly.

